# Hi. I'm a retired letter carrier and born again Christian.



## gmeyers1944 (Nov 22, 2019)

I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


----------



## Votto (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Intelligently?

Can you compromise a bit?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Well... good luck.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 22, 2019)

If by intelligently you mean responding to discussions by calling the opposition names like "Repugs" and "Demonrats" you've come to the right place.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 22, 2019)

.
........


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome!
Might wanna lower your standards n00b


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Glad to have you here, (so far)

Hope you take the time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## okfine (Nov 22, 2019)

Ever steal or throw away any mail?


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 22, 2019)

Let me know if you ever find that place. I'll be here till then,


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Like that exists anywhere on the planet.......  Or in cyberspace....... 
Welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi.  Have a nibble.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome and on behalf of the welcoming committee I want to say thanks for dropping by our wonderful message board that is filled with intelligent and very insightful debate that includes religion to politics.

Just note we are a very, very, very polite group that show nothing but the upmost respect for our fellow posters.

So with that welcome...


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 22, 2019)

Just for the record, I have a couple of questions to ask. Everyone here is defective in some way, so think of this as the island of misfit toys for the internet.
1. Just how crazy are you?
2. What horrible thing happened to you to cause you to end up down here?
3. And finally, Just how crazy are you?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Just for the record, I have a couple of questions to ask. Everyone here is defective in some way, so think of this as the island of misfit toys for the internet.
> 1. Just how crazy are you?
> 2. What horrible thing happened to you to cause you to end up down here?
> 3. And finally, Just how crazy are you?



Dear Bulldog,

Please note we are a very civil society on this board and show nothing but the upmost respect and should not scare the newbie with questions like that...


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Just be prepared that you'll need to put a LOT of Leftards on IGNORE in order to do that!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I am offended my dear good man that you would ever insinuate that I would light a bag of dog crap in someone thread...

( wait until the newbie can read downstairs )


----------



## mdk (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome! I frequently read mail, but I was only born once. All the best.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 22, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...



The irony...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Stay in the clean debate zone....even then the left does not debate for shit.

But at least it isn't as ugly as the Politics forum.


----------



## Jitss617 (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Welcome to the site.  SOME are able to discuss politics intelligently on here, some not so much.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 22, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


You'll lower your standards a little bit when you meet Pogo . Pogo is the world's smartest person.

P.S. - Don't eat any of @OldLadys cookies. She found them in the subway toilet.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...


Correction - Pogo the Clown THINKS they're the smartest person in the world.  The truth?  Not really.  I believe that YOU, Hossfly, MAY be the smartest one that posts on these boards.  If not the smartest, the most logical and rational one on here!


----------



## gulfman (Nov 23, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


You have my stamp of approval


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 23, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Welcome.
Some people go a little, "Postal" here sometimes.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...



George Carlin is suing you for that.


----------



## petro (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle.
 
We have fun and games...
Intelligent political discourse,
not so much.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2019)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Aren't we all.
Good luck on your quest.  Do let us know if you find one.







Oh wait, sorry, we already have a retired letter carrier.  See Harry Dresden  -- I'm protecting your honor.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Welcome!
> Might wanna lower your standards n00b



Not so much "lower" as "plummet".


----------



## Roy Batty (Nov 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...


Ah the old lady makes a suitable cup of tea, a bit stingy with the tea cakes but a lovely conversationalist.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Welcome. Post office lost billions this year from pension pressures. You retire at 50?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Welcome. If the intelligent political discussion doesn't work out, there's other stuff here too.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Welcome. 

I think you are in the wrong place if you are hoping for intelligent talk about politics.


----------



## sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
















~S~


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 31, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > gmeyers1944 said:
> ...



And that kind of post unfortunately represents virtually all of Picaro's posts, and a large percentage of USMB.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



Thanks for your service at the Post Office. You never lost a single piece of my mail in my entire life, and carriers get no respect for doing such a great job despite the downhill slide Republicans put the organization through trying to ruin it in favor of crap sweat shop companies.


----------



## froggy (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Good luck


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


You're in the right place and if you ever feel like 'going postal', try scrolling down to the 'Flame Zone'.
Welcome to USMB.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Hi.  Have a nibble.


I'm glad you got me donuts and coffee.


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!


Welcome to USMB, gmeyers1944. I hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.  Have a nibble.
> ...


If you find one let us know


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 1, 2020)

Welcome to the Political Forum, now where'd ya go?  Don't let the Godless lefties chase you away.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 1, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!



You can do that here if you simply put a lot of people on Ignore.  You'll know which ones:  all the ones constantly telling you how brainwashed and stupid and uneducated you are, laughing at their superiority, while losing at everything getting everything wrong and STILL thinking they are getting ahead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.  Have a nibble.
> ...




  The effects are slow acting.....
Let us know when you start seeing double.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 1, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...




And trying to throw salt at you.


----------



## playtime (Feb 2, 2020)

welcome.........


----------



## overkill (Feb 20, 2020)

gmeyers1944 said:


> I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!




  I am an Atheist.  Does that bother you?


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 20, 2020)

overkill said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a place to discuss politics intelligently!
> ...


No, it does not bother me.


----------

